# Cleaning New Tall Boots



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My boots get what the rest of the tack gets, Carr, Day & Martin saddle soap & conditioner. I will admit I don't clean them all that often, as I usually only use them for shows, so I usually just use a leather wipe & put them back in the boot bag. For my everyday boots, maybe once a month I clean them & condition them, had them for decades so I must doing something right!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I just bought a new pair of Petrie's tall boots for showing this season and here is what works best:

Clean with water and castile soap. (Kirk's Natural Products : Coco Castile Soaps and more)
Apply boot polish, buff and brush.

I've found that this makes my boots so squeaky clean that I literally squeak (loudly) when in the saddle,so I've taken to wiping the inside of the boot with normal leather conditioner before I ride in them.

Do not use normal leather care products like glycerin soap or oil or conditioners. I've seen boots cleaned both ways and the difference is amazing.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i never ever use saddle soap on them, never. i wipe them off with a lightly damp rag and then apply boot polish [except on the inside of the leg] then i buff them with a very soft boot brush and a dry rag.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I clean my show boots after each show. As for every day ones - once/month or so. I use saddle soap first to take care of dirt, and then Effex conditioner. Pretty much same approach I use for my bridles and saddles.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

i've always been told to use murphys also


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I've used Murphy's for 40 years, but liked it better when it came in a jar and was more jellylike. 

I always wore boots, and wiped w/a slightly damp cloth or if pretty bad, I'd use Murphy's then polish. I polished my boots 4-6 x/week. Its just what we did. Also always rode in white polos. I know, I reek of DQ...:happydance:


----------



## myw05419 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've had my boots for 3 years now and they still look brand new!

What I do is after each ride I wipe them down with a barely damp cloth to get all the dirt and dust off.
I wash my boots with Sergio Grasso Riding Boot Leather Cleaner (which can be found on Dover Saddlery) probably twice a month. Sergio Grasso Riding Boot Leather Cleaner smells so good and doesn't fade the black, I swear by this stuff! I never use tack cleaner on my boots or any kind of household cleaner. Oh, and never let your wet boots dry over a heat source, always let them air dry. I also use boot cream and sometimes even polish to keep the shine of the boots. What you do here is to a clean boot apply with a soft rag and then buff with a boot polishing brush and use another clean rag until the boot shines.
For the zipper I use a soft toothbrush to remove dust and sometimes get the toothbrush wet so I can remove salt. 
Hope this helps!
*
*


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Weezilla said:


> I polished my boots 4-6 x/week. Its just what we did. Also always rode in white polos. I know, I reek of DQ...:happydance:


 That's LOTS of work. The only white I have (shirt, pants, and saddle pad) are for shows. Darker stuff for every day riding (I'm covered with green and orange (from carrots) kisses by the time I'm done saddling, plus my qh _loves _to sneeze (preferably several times) right into your face and shirt).


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I use boot polish on the outside and liquid glycerine saddle soap on the inside, and unless Im feeling a bit lazy I polish them every day that I wear them and they have lasted me since 1996 when I got them.


----------

